# IRQ Konflikt?



## Ecle (23. März 2008)

Hallo Leute!
Ich habe schon seit längerem ein Problem, und zwar wollen sich meine X-FI Xtreme Gamer und meine ADS Tech Instant TV DVB-T PCI Karte nicht vertragen. Einzeln funktionieren sie wunderbar.
Mit meinem alten Rechner wollte er schon garnicht erst booten. Dann hab ichs ersmal ne Zeit gelassen. Nun wo ich mein neuen Rechner hab, wollte ichs natürlich wieder ausprobieren....
Ich dachte erst, alles funktioniert, aber leider komm ich manchmal nicht in Windows rein. Das komische ist das es abundzu mal funktioniert. Ich geb das Passwort ein, und dann passiert nichts alles bleibt stehen. Nach 2 oder mehr Neustarts gehts manchmal dann wieder....
Ich vermute, dass es sich hierbei um ein IRQ Konflikt handelt, und Windows die IRQs falsch zuordnet. Wenn ich denn in Windows reinkomme, hat meine X-FI den IRQ 20 (zeigt der Geräte Manager an) und meine DVB-T Karte hat den IRQ 19.
Naja dass sie da nicht den selben IRQ benutzen ist klar. (Windows fährt ja hoch). Aber ich vermute das der IRQ einfach manchmal falsch zugeordnet wird...
Was kann ich da machen?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus....


----------



## jetztaber (23. März 2008)

Manuell zuordnen. Aber schauen, ob das Gerät den ihm zugedachten IRQ auch verträgt.


----------



## Ecle (23. März 2008)

Wie kann ich die manuell zuordnen?
Sollte ich das im BIOS machen oder lieber unter Windows?
Und woher soll ich wissen welche IRQs zu den Karten passen?


----------



## jetztaber (23. März 2008)

Ich geh jetzt mal von XP aus.

Im Gerätemanager werden die installierten Geräte angezeigt. Mit Rechtsklick Eigenschaften öffnen. Da findet sich dann näheres über die entsprechenden Einstellungen. Standard ist automatische Zuweisung, aber normalerweise kann man alternativ auch manuell z.B. einen IRQ zuweisen. Müsste unter dem Reiter Ressourcen zu finden sein.
Normalerweise werden immer nur sinnige IRQs und Adressen usw. angezeigt, keine unsinnigen. Damit ist es leichter.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (23. März 2008)

Den tollen Spaß durfte ich mir auch mal geben. 

Die Sound- bzw. TV-Karte sitzt nicht zufällig im ersten PCI-Slot deines System? Wenn du drei oder mehr dieser Slots hast, meide am besten den ersten, da sich oft der erste PCI-Slot im System den IRQ mit einer Soundkarte teilt.

Hast du nur zwei PCI-Slots, vertauscht du testweise die beiden Karten. Bringt auch dies keine Besserung mit sich: Soundkarte ausbauen, vorher Treiber und dazugehörige Programme deinstallieren. Das gleiche mit der TV-Karte machen. TV-Karte wieder einbauen und wie gewohnt alles installieren. Funktionstüchtigkeit checken, Rechner herunterfahren. Soundkarte einbauen und Treiber usw. installieren.

Wenn auch diese Prozedur nicht funktioniert, liegt irgendwo ein kleinere Defekt auf einer der Karten oder im System vor.

Was jetztaber meint:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ecle (24. März 2008)

Vielen Dank!
Bei Gelegenheit werde ich das mal testen....


----------



## Ecle (25. März 2008)

Also ich hab 2 PCI Slots und hab die Karten mal getauscht. Immernoch exakt das gleiche Problem...
Dann hab ich mal n bisl rumgeforscht, und rausgefunden dass wenn man die IRQs unter Windows ändern will den ACPI-Mode deaktivieren muss und auf "Standart-PC" umstellen muss. Hab ich gemacht...
Danach ging garnichts mehr....Wenn es den Abgesicherten Modus nicht gäbe, wäre ich wohl schon auf Konsole umgestiegen 
Naja, was kann ich jetzt noch tun? Unter Windows kann ich die IRQs also nicht verändern, weil ich noch im ACPI-Modus bin....
Manche sagen, dass man nach dem ACPI umstellen, Windows neu installieren muss. Gibst da kein anderen Ausweg?


----------



## TALON-ONE (25. März 2008)

Den IRQ im BIOS zuordnen 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ecle (25. März 2008)

Afaik wird der IRQ ja automatisch von Windows XP zugeordnet. Ich glaube das BIOS hat da garkein Einfluss drauf. Aber ich werde es mal ausprobieren....


----------

